# Demountable Camper



## shrubby (May 21, 2008)

I've just joined this evening as I'm in desperate need of advice. We have an old demountable (Suntrekker) and want to replace with something larger; but not as big as a fifth wheel or one on an American pick up. having read past posts I appreciate they are not to everyone's taste, but they suit us. There doesn't seem to much choice in UK and I would really like to compare before committing cash. Does anyone have any feedback to share please. We have already looked at NorthStar and are aware of Apollo, Tischer and Techonosys is there any more choice in uK?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Isn't there a Swedish firm called NSR who do one for the back of a trannie. - Know nothing about demountables, but saw an article in mag and it looked very nice. Good luck.


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Met a couple on the road recently in a brand new Ranger, built in Lancashire. They gave me a business card. It's a small operation building just one per week. The owner's name is Simon Chown.

The website seems to be down at the moment, but there are contact details here


----------

